# Lionel 3520 Searchlight Car



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I have this Lionel Searchlight car #3520. This car has the on/off switch that's actuated by the uncoupling track. The problem is the speed-nut that holds down the switch mechanism has been removed many times so the switch insulating board has been reduced in size so that the speed-nut no longer holds properly. 
What can I use to secure the switch mechanism?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy parts for that car at many of the parts suppliers. I see that The Train Tender has them for $10, might be the right way to go to keep it original. Plan B is to use a smaller speednut.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have three of these around from old sets and only one has the switch. 
My first suggestion is to remove it and build up the tip with epoxy so the clip will hold.

Next you have two choices. Drill two 1/16th holes in the frame. The top needs a notch or hole. Then you can strip a twisty trash wire and fit it in tying at the bottom. Another variation is using a paper clip from the underside and feed into the holes and form two hooks. Then use a small rubber band over the top to hold.


----------

